# Indiana Jones on cover of 3/7 Entertainment Weekly



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Indy's on the cover of this week's Entertainment Weekly. Looks like you have to buy the magazine to read the whole article.

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20182266,00.html

There's also a link to an new photo from the movie.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm glad to see Marion back in this one. I was only 12 when "Raiders" came out, but man did I have a thing for Karen Allen.

The article in EW was OK, mostly talking about the first movie's influence on other movies and movie makers. I did learn a few things I hadn't known before:

Indiana was named after Lucas' dog
Capshaw's character in "Temple" was named after Spielberg's dog
Short Run was named after the writer's dog (see a pattern here?)
And the chief Thuggee guard in "Temple," Pat Roach, is the only one besides Ford who's been in all three movies so far. He won't be in this one...RIP Mr. Roach.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

chris0 said:


> I'm glad to see Marion back in this one. I was only 12 when "Raiders" came out, but man did I have a thing for Karen Allen.
> 
> The article in EW was OK, mostly talking about the first movie's influence on other movies and movie makers. I did learn a few things I hadn't known before:
> 
> Indiana was named after Lucas' dog


Now you see why I include that line from _Last Crusade_ in my signature? And the double meaning it has in the movie?


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, once I read the article I got it.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Lucas' dog, a Malamut (sp?) named Indiana, used to ride shotgun in Lucas's car back in the day (early 70's).

Indiana's automotive seating position next to GL also served as inspiration for another Lucas character (that happened to hang out a lot w/ a certain SW character also played by Mr Ford & "rode shotgun").


----------

